# Our Goat Watch 2021



## Mike_C (Mar 25, 2021)

We had six does that we wanted to breed, on November 1st we let the six ladies spend some quality time with our gentlemen goat, with an expectation of a due date around April 1. Goat Watch was to start March 26 and continue until 48 hours after the last kid was born. 

Pregnancy was confirmed via ultrasound late January, and confirmed the due dates as early april. Once they were confirmed we moved them to a separate pen. It had an old building that once used to farrow pigs. I did some clean up and installed a camera to keep an eye on the moms to be. 

I have done some research on the kidding process, and I thought I had a good Idea of what to expect. I also need to make up a kidding kit.

Paper towels vs. blue shop towel vs. terry cloth vs. pet training pads

Which one is best? I decided to test each one. I went to the second hand store and got some smallish stuffed critters that had fur similar to a goats fur as my test subjects. It isn’t just water, it is also amniotic fluid. The closest thing I would have that resembles amniotic fluid is egg white, so I cracked a few eggs, and smeared my test subjects with raw egg white. Then I used the different materials to try to clean it up. The terry cloth towel just seemed to smear everything around and didn’t really absorb anything. Paper towel did a better job of absorbing but quickly tore apart. The blue shop towels did a much better job in cleaning up, however the overall winner was the pet training pads.

I ordered a bulk of pet training pads to have on hand.

While watching a rerun of a medical show drama I noted the medical staff were wearing isolation gowns while working with patients in the Emergency Room, to protect themselves from various fluids. What a great idea! I ordered some in case things got really messy. 

Of course I also got latex gloves, OB gloves, OB lubricate, Iodine, dental floss, scissors and lamb/kid snare. 

Surprise!

We just got past the -20° F temperatures and one morning I turned on the camera over my morning coffee, to hear a faint cry, that didn’t sound like it came from any other goat. I used the camera to look around and could find the source. Fearing one of the does gave birth a month early, I quickly slipped on some boots and a jacket, and headed out to see what was going on.
One of the does we acquired in November was pregnant, and produced a buckling. Our time table just got moved up, and we started the process.

I had only one where I had to intervene. The head got stuck coming out, A quick and simple re-positioning and everything went well. 

So here is the cradle roll for 2021










Grenadian (Bonus)

Son of Schnapps










Tiny (Bonus)

Son of Bubbles









Rice
Raisin 

Son and daughter of Pudding









Dip Stick
Ranch
Queso 

Sons and daughter of Dip









Swirls 
Brownie

Son and daughter of Cinna bun









Yams
Eggs

Son and daughter of Babs
















BeetleJuice
Lydia 

Son and daughter of Vivian









Mortimer

Son of Suzy

A total tally of Six doelings and eight bucklings


I learned some very important lessons.

This year I had two kidding pens set up. I was able to keep a doe and her kid(s) in a pen for about four days before I had to move them out for the next doe to have her kids. I am working on a way to always have one kidding pen open at all times.

While I had all my supplies available they were not always handy. I want to set up a cart or rolling tool box with all supplies and equipment that I can bring to the side of the kidding pen or to the doe.

I also want a way to keep the kidding does away further away from the rest of the herd, or at least where I can get to them without wading through a crowd of curious goats. 

Despite that one kid who seems to get into all kinds of trouble, I am calling this year a success. I have two does that rule their kids with an iron hoof. Overall, I have some great goat moms.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on successful kidding and assistance!
Great story with all the research and testing of equipment.
The kids are super cute, and I am happy it all went well.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wow, congratulations on all those lovely kids. Mortimore appears to be the type to be full of himself, his stance and confidence appeals to me on so many levels. I enjoy reading your post, they are written in such a detailed way, it's easy to imagine what is being described.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! You are so scientific in the way you go about things. I don't think it would ever have occurred to me to test various items to see which one dried the best before hand...great idea, though! The kids are all cute!


----------



## weisacres (Aug 27, 2020)

Cute kids and love the names


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice kids! Thanks for sharing your stories.


----------

